

Shape Hover Effects with SVG - madisonmay
http://tympanus.net/Tutorials/ShapeHoverEffectSVG/index.html

======
illuminated
A lot of other similar graphic projects, by the same "publisher":
[http://tympanus.net/codrops/category/tutorials/](http://tympanus.net/codrops/category/tutorials/)
Found some really interesting ones I'd use now.

~~~
zo1
Their examples look amazing and pretty. But. Good luck trying to use them,
though. They're very delicate, and break unless you make sure to find all the
relevant CSS and cruft around them.

Definitely not "plug and play".

------
yfkar
Looks cool on my desktop but does not work properly on my Nexus 7. Tapping an
image does animate the text and brightness of the element, but the white mask
does not move anywhere. The tap also causes the page to scroll to the top
instantly.

~~~
uptown
The jump to the top of the page is just because the demo doesn't link the
images to anything. In a real-world situation, you'd likely associate a URL
with the href, or implement some other behavior onclick.

------
TheZenPsycho
Cute but I thought we collectively outgrew animated hover effects in 2007.

Oh well I guess we'll never really grow up.

~~~
cupofjoakim
Well, it's not really like there's anything wrong with animated hover's as
long as they're done well (as with all animation). I do like that you said
"we" \- it seems less condescending that way.

